# plc communication



## igalbitt (Dec 5, 2011)

hi to all

i have s7 200 witch i used allredy a few times in my old pc
now i have a new lap top and dont have 15 pin anymore , i bought an adapter 15 pin (rs 232) to usb but the lap top don`t recognized it 
so please if someone bupt into problem like this i will be greatful
thanks.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

igalbitt said:


> hi to all
> 
> i have s7 200 witch i used allredy a few times in my old pc
> now i have a new lap top and dont have 15 pin anymore , i bought an adapter 15 pin (rs 232) to usb but the lap top don`t recognized it
> ...


Silly question, but did you install the software on the new laptop?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I think belkin made a powered adapter. Been a few years since I saw it on a shelf. 

Give a holler to the Siemens building automation section out in buffalo grove Il. 
They might be able to point you in the right direction. They still have older Units out here that require the 15 pin and still use hyper terminal.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

you mean 9 pin serial port, 15 pin is vga ouput 
you must check at which port the usb serial adapter is redirecting, it is often com 4 5 or 6


----------



## igalbitt (Dec 5, 2011)

thanks to you guys

yes i have installed the software even thousand drivers nothing goes
i think the best way is to send an email to seimens
and i`ll come back with an answer.

thanks again


----------



## Netree (Sep 3, 2011)

Not all USB adapters work okay. Belkin seems good, but PCMCIA adapters work best.

Or you get the USB to PPI cable, not much money- $40 US I have seen. The part number 6ES7-901-3DB30-0AX0.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Wasn't there something in there about a straight through adapter and a cross-talk adaptor, and they are not interchangeable BTW.:laughing:

I could be wrong, might be for a different maker entirely- but that came right to mind.


----------



## jmsmith (Sep 10, 2011)

Can't remember the model no., but Radio Shack had a cable out there that I was able to use with various manufacturer RS-232 and 485 configurations. Some I had to also use a null-modem adapter with. It worked fairly for what I needed it for, and was fairly inexpensive. I figure that there are devices it won't be compatible with, but I figure that would be with someone that felt like they had to have a proprietary comm scheme all their own. Hope this helped.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

google is your friend

http://www.google.com/custom?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=usb%20to%20rs232%20interface&cof=FORID%3A1%3BGL%3A1%3BLBGC%3A336699%3BLC%3A%230000ff%3BVLC%3A%23663399%3BGFNT%3A%230000ff%3BGIMP%3A%230000ff%3BDIV%3A%23336699%3B&client=pub-7219711649035077&channel=7046704419

http://www.google.com/custom?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=pcmia%20to%20rs232%20interface&cof=FORID%3A1%3BGL%3A1%3BLBGC%3A336699%3BLC%3A%230000ff%3BVLC%3A%23663399%3BGFNT%3A%230000ff%3BGIMP%3A%230000ff%3BDIV%3A%23336699%3B&client=pub-7219711649035077&channel=7046704419


----------

